# Looking for pictures of the pilot cutter "Pathfinder"



## hornblower (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,
My grandfather served on the Trinity House pilot cutter "Pathfinder" which was based in Dover in the 1920/30's.I would be very grateful if anyone has any photos of that vessel that I could print off please.Here's hoping-many thanks.
Regards
Steve


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

hornblower said:


> Hi,
> My grandfather served on the Trinity House pilot cutter "Pathfinder" which was based in Dover in the 1920/30's.I would be very grateful if anyone has any photos of that vessel that I could print off please.Here's hoping-many thanks.
> Regards
> Steve


 (Thumb)try www.photoship.co.uk
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships P/slides/Pathfinder-03.html click though them


----------



## twister (Nov 21, 2007)

I was on the Pathfinder in Dec 1947 / 1948 at Dover . I think it was its last year ,i have no photo but there is a photo in the lighthouse on dover cliffs now with national trust . I will make enquires . Twister


----------



## shankshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, 
I have posted a number of pictures some time ago.
Look for this one:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/217926/title/the-pathfinder-showing/cat/500
then You will find the others.
If You need them in better resolution, send me Your email.
I will mail them.
As well I made a couple of days ago some very nice shots of a model of her.
Interested?

KInd regards from Germany

Burkhard


----------



## Oceanspan (Mar 4, 2006)

Have uploaded three postcards of the Pathfinder built in 1906 to the gallery, showing her in the Granville Dock in Dover.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/361043/title/pathfinder/cat/534


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,

Please click on her on the list and enlarge a picture

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=335

Best greetings Rafal


----------

